
New York Declares Using the Term 'Illegal Alien' Can Result in a $250k Fine - kyleblarson
https://reason.com/2019/09/30/new-york-city-illegal-aliens-fine-free-speech
======
perl4ever
The headline seems inflammatory and deceptive, and the article deliberately
obtuse.

Using the term "illegal alien" to _harass_ someone implies it's not accurate,
or at least willful disregard for its accuracy. So obviously it's a civil
rights issue.

~~~
randyrand
Isn't using the term towards someone always considered harassment? When would
it not be harassment?

~~~
perl4ever
Well, if someone was using it in the context of getting them deported, then it
wouldn't be repeated, which is generally considered part of the definition of
harassment.

